# Heartwarming



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

She did a terrific "commercial" and Tony is lookin good.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That was sweet. I hate that my machine kept buffering and it took me about 10 minutes to watch it, but what a great commercial once I got through it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tony*

What a wonderful video she did a great job and did Tony get adopted?

He is a Stunner!!!


----------

